# ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST



## hobbes28

Before posting in the websites section, please see if you meet this criteria:

Are you posting your first post on the forum in here to promote your business?

Do you just want to post your website business information in here with no intention of joining along in the photographic parts of this forum?

Are you a part of one of the "click through advertising" groups that get paid for creating links for other people's internet businesses?


If you answered yes to any of these questions, you will need to first contact either 4Nines or dascrow to arrange for paid advertising on the forum.  Failure to do so will result in editing/deletion of your post as well as banning from the forum.  This site is for photography and photographic related discussion and we try to keep the forum free of spam or scams so that members can get worthwhile information from reliable sources.  The purpose of this section is to promote members personal or professional websites with the intention of sharing their experiences with other members and to be a part of the online community provided here.  Let's keep it a spam free one.


----------



## MyCheLLe21

Thank you for this info! This is my Passion! I am the "helper" type person, I love to help others and could use some sound advice at times. Ugh I hate being the newbie as in anywhere in life and online it seems outsiders are not always well received. I hope to help others and share my passion with all of you, hey pls don't count me out b4 you get to know this Awesome human that is me, I use awesome because I am still here! Let me share in just one of my gifts I have received from fighting to survive so many times! Our long bleed winter is coming, the sun won't be out each day, I am hoping to find some beauty here in the clouded months to come! I love you guys already!  let your photos  speak! .... No not nuts, just passionate ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsikw

Hi, I am a newbie here. How do I contact 4Nines or dascrow for advertising?


----------



## KmH

Use this link - 4Nines Photography Forum
Click on the *Information* tab and then click on *Start a Conversation*.

Or this link for dascrow - dascrow Photography Forum
Click on the *Information* tab and then click on *Start a Conversation*.


----------



## AndyPhotography

hobbes28 said:


> Before posting in the websites section, please see if you meet this criteria:
> 
> Are you posting your first post on the forum in here to promote your business?
> 
> Do you just want to post your website business information in here with no intention of joining along in the photographic parts of this forum?
> 
> Are you a part of one of the "click through advertising" groups that get paid for creating links for other people's internet businesses?
> 
> 
> If you answered yes to any of these questions, you will need to first contact either 4Nines or dascrow to arrange for paid advertising on the forum.  Failure to do so will result in editing/deletion of your post as well as banning from the forum.  This site is for photography and photographic related discussion and we try to keep the forum free of spam or scams so that members can get worthwhile information from reliable sources.  The purpose of this section is to promote members personal or professional websites with the intention of sharing their experiences with other members and to be a part of the online community provided here.  Let's keep it a spam free one.



Hi, I've joined the forum (first one I've ever been a part of) to get some criticisms and advice for my new website. I have no interest in pushing people to my website, unless you are looking for a wedding photographer in Edinburgh, however I'd really appreciate some friendly advice about the layout of my portfolio and the general usability of the site. Would this be ok with the admin?


----------



## tirediron

AndyPhotography said:


> Hi, I've joined the forum (first one I've ever been a part of) to get some criticisms and advice for my new website. I have no interest in pushing people to my website, unless you are looking for a wedding photographer in Edinburgh, however I'd really appreciate some friendly advice about the layout of my portfolio and the general usability of the site. Would this be ok with the admin?


That is the primary purpose of this sub-forum.  Post away.


----------



## AndyPhotography

Great thank you


----------



## Designer

AndyPhotography said:


> Would this be ok with the admin?


I'm not an administrator, but I offer this advice:  

Go to the forum (more than merely once) and get a feel for what kind of posts are allowed.  Those are the ones that are allowed to remain, and often have garnered several responses.

Many of our members have provided links to their website when asking for opinions.  It should be fine, but as you can find administrators, you can ask them specifically.


----------



## AndyPhotography

Designer said:


> AndyPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be ok with the admin?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an administrator, but I offer this advice:
> 
> Go to the forum (more than merely once) and get a feel for what kind of posts are allowed.  Those are the ones that are allowed to remain, and often have garnered several responses.
> 
> Many of our members have provided links to their website when asking for opinions.  It should be fine, but as you can find administrators, you can ask them specifically.
Click to expand...


Ok thank you for your advise, I've posted it here 
Looking for some feedback on my new website :)
Hopefully that's ok


----------



## 480sparky

IamAbhishek said:


> Hi looking for promoting our photo tours and workshops, please suggest how can we do that on the forums



Read Post #1.


----------



## terri

IamAbhishek said:


> Hi looking for promoting our photo tours and workshops, please suggest how can we do that on the forums


I would say this does not meet any criteria for this posting here.   To double check, contact 4Nines or dascrow to see if there is any interest in you becoming an official vendor here before posting anything.


----------



## D7K

I'm not a pro, I am / have been active in the forums since learning my journey, I've put together some portfolio stuff that is building hereL. CJR Photography


----------

